# Grilled My First Fattie



## striper (Dec 20, 2009)

Having spent the last week or more drooling over everyone's pic's of these things I had to try something.  Being 3,000 miles from your Smoker is not a good thing.  So I decided to try a Breakfast Fattie using the Blue Berries and Pancake that another member had done earlier.  Since I had no way to check the temperature of the Grill I just warmed it up and then turned it to the lowest setting.  At 1 hour the internal temp. was 118 so I proped the lid open a bit to try and slow things down.  Took a total of 2 hours with about 15 minutes in the Broiler to finish the Bacon.  Shared some with my neighbors here in the RV Park as they had been working next to the grill all the time this was cooking and they demanded the recipe. Here's the results.



Starting out


Ready to roll


Rolled and Ready for Chilling


On the Grill, a gas Weber Baby Q


Done and resting


The finished product and it tasted GREAT.


----------



## acemakr (Dec 20, 2009)

yum - am planning on my first this coming week. I, too, saw the blue berry pancake fattie. Am tempted.


----------



## meateater (Dec 20, 2009)

Congrats on your first fatty!


----------



## irishteabear (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice job on your first fattie.    It's amazing what we do to get our "fix" sometimes.


----------



## nwdave (Dec 20, 2009)

Dang Joe, you might as well give me your Trager, you don't need it.  You're doing just fine with a grill setup.  Looks good enough for
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






for determination and success.
~Dave


----------



## fire it up (Dec 20, 2009)

Great job doing what you had to do.
I sure wouldn't turn down a slice of that beauty


----------



## k5yac (Dec 20, 2009)

Man, I love making fatties, but I've never tried fruit.  I'm tempted to get some blueberries.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 21, 2009)

You made a fine choice for making a fattie... 

It Looks Great and I bet it tasted Great also...


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 21, 2009)

That is a great looking Fattie - is the sausage or bacon maple by any chance? Thinking of doing one of these for Christmas morning


----------



## striper (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks Guys, it was fun and is delicious.

Dave,  the Treager is "Under Guard
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





".   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And yes the Sausage was Jimmy Dean Maple Flavored, Bacon was just Thick Sliced.  I'm thinking about using the Peppered Thick Sliced Bacon on the next one.


----------



## oneshot (Dec 21, 2009)

You have a "Traeger" and yer usin that little Weber???
Have you lost yer mind?????  lol
Great job and nice lookin fattie!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




But it would've tasted better if ya used yer Traeger......lmao


----------



## blue (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks great and I love blueberry pancakes so that fattie is right up my alley.


----------



## nwdave (Dec 21, 2009)

Well, the story goes that Joe just had to take off south for the winter with his new RV hauler and Fifth wheel.  If it were me, I'D HAVE FOUND SPACE for the Traeger, but no. I'll bet he never makes that mistake again.  So, yes, he's stuck with a grill, but he's getting innovative.  Gotta give him credit for that, at least.  Joe, we love you anyway.  Merry Christmas from us NWBombers.


----------



## etcher1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks good, nut'in better than a fatty in the morning!!!!


----------



## striper (Dec 21, 2009)

Yep I've lost my mind.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  My Treager is in Washington State and I'm in South Rooster Poop Texas
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Believe me when I get home NWDave will be able to smell the smoke from the Treager clear up where he lives.


----------



## striper (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks Dave, and Merry Christmas back to all you guys still stuck up there in the frozen(?) PNW


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 21, 2009)

Man thats a nice fattie and I like the filling. I see you used the thick bacon on your fattie too. I have to say you made quite a fine looking fattie and on your first time too  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





just have to be awarded for pulling off you first:

Cause you know that: One Cooked is One Hooked


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 21, 2009)

That is a great looking fattie.  Way to improvise without the smoker nearby!


----------



## striper (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks Guys, this place is AWESOME.  I'm thinking the lil Weber is gonna get a work out before I get home.  Several other things rattling around in the think tank to try out on it.

Dave you better start rigging up for a Smog Alert.


----------



## nwdave (Dec 22, 2009)

Funny you should say that.  When I was doing the fatties the other day, two of my neighbors came across to check up on me.  I was just getting the smoke to settle down.  They are Bellingham Firefighters that recently moved in.  They said that they want a piece of the action.  We may have a problem
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, of the right kind.


----------



## striper (Dec 22, 2009)

Dave, 

SELL YOUR PLACE AND MOVE WHILE THEY ARE AT WORK.  You just can't trust them Firefighters when it comes to FOOD.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










  I'm speaking from experience here.

Joe


----------

